# Possible Deal On Grape Vines at Lowes



## WhineMaker (Apr 28, 2010)

Link to Deal


I have 2 Lowes near me, and have been wanting to grow grapes at our camp on the east side of Sacanadaga Lake in the southern adirondacks. We get a dew just about every morning during the growing season which may be good.. Do any of these varieties look any good?? For the price they may be worth a shot, if for nothing else, just to get my feet wet on growing grapes inexpensively..


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

None of these are going to produce a wine making grape so in my opinion not a good deal. My friend bought he Mars grapes for wine making and tried a gallon batch and there was nothing worth doing again but it made excellent jam!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 28, 2010)

That's what I figured.. The only one I could find any reference on for wine making was the Flame Red Grape...

Flame Red Grape Info

I may stop by and see if the have any just for kicks..


----------



## Racer (Apr 28, 2010)

Wade already pointed out that the varieties they have to offer are table grapes. Their also vinifera which means they will probably get killed if they see winter temps below zero. If they aren't grafted vines phylloxera will probably kill them off if the winter temps don't get them first.

If you want to grow some grapes for wine making purposes try Double A or northeast vine supply try and select vines that can be grown in your hardiness zone or colder.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 28, 2010)

Racer said:


> Their also vinifera which means they will probably get killed if they see winter temps below zero. If they aren't grafted vines phylloxera will probably kill them off if the winter temps don't get them first.
> 
> If you want to grow some grapes for wine making purposes try Double A or northeast vine supply try and select vines that can be grown in your hardiness zone or colder.



That would definately not work for me.. Temps get below zero on a regular basis, especially were our camp is! Thank you for the links.. I'll check them out..


----------



## Racer (Apr 28, 2010)

Not a problem. I've seen the same good deals around my stores too. Just don't understand why they get varieties in that don't match the growing zone of the area that they sell them in.If you can give the growing zone you are in I'm sure a few of us can help you get good vines for your place. Grapeman and Al F are close to you and I know they can really help guide you on what to get for your place.


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 28, 2010)

I just looked closer at the deal.. The person that posted it is from Texas, so there is a very good chance they wouldn't even have those grapes up here in NY.. I wasn't even thinking about the fact that they may carry different plants for different parts of the country.. True newbie here, lots to learn.. This forum sure makes it alot easier!


----------



## WhineMaker (Apr 28, 2010)

Racer said:


> Not a problem. I've seen the same good deals around my stores too. Just don't understand why they get varieties in that don't match the growing zone of the area that they sell them in.If you can give the growing zone you are in I'm sure a few of us can help you get good vines for your place. Grapeman and Al F are close to you and I know they can really help guide you on what to get for your place.



Looks to be that our camp is in zone 5.. 12025

Link to determine zone...


----------



## Racer (Apr 28, 2010)

Well it looks like you are in the same zone as I am here in Il. I have frontenac gris,Lacrescant,valvin muscat, prarie star for white wine grapes. St.croix,marquette, and petite pearl for red wine grapes. Don't ask how good my harvest might be for this year though, I just got hit with frost last night/early this morning. I'll have to see how well the vines recover from it later this year.


----------



## Wade E (Apr 28, 2010)

Sorry to hear about that Racer! Hopefully they will recover ok.


----------



## Racer (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks Wade. I've been growing grapes now for around 8 years and one thing I keep having to live with is frost damage. My wife and I spent over an hour last evening covering vines and did do a pretty good I guess. I only have about 10% of the vines that got frozen on me. With the vigor my site has I'll probably see good re-growth. It just looks really bad to see 12' shoots shrival up and die.


----------

